# Turbo



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

I live in Indiana and the weather is always fluctuating, and I’ve noticed on colder days (30 degrees and lower) my turbo makes this chirping sound. Has anyone else heard or experienced this? No problems whatsoever, just have never heard it sound like it does when it’s cold out.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

My crankshaft seal was doing this only when first starting and when it was cold out. Is it high pitched chirp?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> My crankshaft seal was doing this only when first starting and when it was cold out. Is it high pitched chirp?


Based on your post history you have a different generation Cruze, a gen 1 correct? The front crank seal was junk on the gen 1 Cruze.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

High pitched yes, and I hear it when I accelerate. Then I get on the gas again and it sounds normal. Any thoughts? Being paranoid for no reason?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I've noticed something similar. Could be a whistling effect when cold. Cold air is denser than warm. When the turbo blowback vents, the whistle could be coming from there with the thicker air density. I don't think it's a problem, just a personality characteristic.


----------

